# Did'nt get it



## Steff (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi guys,

Some know that i speak to in PM's i have been out of work the last 2 months, things seem to have taken a bad turn i worked from the age of 17 up until i was 27 then since then i seem to have gone from one job to another none lasting more then a few months, anyways i have been ferousiosly job hunting ever since sending my CV to various companies and have managed to bag myself 3 interveiws one was for a flower shop which i did not get then last week i had a interview for a job in a bookies found out half hour ago no good either, nevermind i shant stop looking , but one bit of good news i have an interview on the 13th for greggs the bakers so hope thats more successful.


----------



## Klocky (Jan 11, 2011)

Steffie said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Some know that i speak to in PM's i have been out of work the last 2 months, things seem to have taken a bad turn i worked from the age of 17 up until i was 27 then since then i seem to have gone from one job to another none lasting more then a few months, anyways i have been ferousiosly job hunting ever since sending my CV to various companies and have managed to bag myself 3 interveiws one was for a flower shop which i did not get then last week i had a interview for a job in a bookies found out half hour ago no good either, nevermind i shant stop looking , but one bit of good news i have an interview on the 13th for greggs the bakers so hope thats more successful.



You'll get that one for sure Steffie, Greggs will think it better to employ a diabetic cos they'll assume you wont help yourself to the produce whilst at work  Mad fools!


----------



## Steff (Jan 11, 2011)

Klocky said:


> You'll get that one for sure Steffie, Greggs will think it better to employ a diabetic cos they'll assume you wont help yourself to the produce whilst at work  Mad fools!



LOLOL Klocky that made me chuckle, when i heard back about the interview first thought was my diabetes.x


----------



## Robster65 (Jan 11, 2011)

Best of luck with it steff. It could be worse. Could be a sweet shop 

Rob


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Jan 11, 2011)

Best of luck with the greggs application, what sort of jobs were you in previously were it was long term, could you try and get a similar position now.......?


----------



## Catwoman76 (Jan 11, 2011)

Steffie said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Some know that i speak to in PM's i have been out of work the last 2 months, things seem to have taken a bad turn i worked from the age of 17 up until i was 27 then since then i seem to have gone from one job to another none lasting more then a few months, anyways i have been ferousiosly job hunting ever since sending my CV to various companies and have managed to bag myself 3 interveiws one was for a flower shop which i did not get then last week i had a interview for a job in a bookies found out half hour ago no good either, nevermind i shant stop looking , but one bit of good news i have an interview on the 13th for greggs the bakers so hope thats more successful.



Fingers crossed for you steffi, I have been given a sick cert since November, I know how you feel.  If one door closes, another one opens.  Best of luck, with love and best wishes Sheena x


----------



## Steff (Jan 11, 2011)

novorapidboi26 said:


> Best of luck with the greggs application, what sort of jobs were you in previously were it was long term, could you try and get a similar position now.......?



Worked as a KP and did nothing else, now im abit sick of it and have had enuff of grumpy chefs...


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Jan 11, 2011)

Steffie said:


> Worked as a KP and did nothing else, now im abit sick of it and have had enuff of grumpy chefs...



Maybe you could learn to be a chef, then you could moan at all the minions below you............


----------



## Caroline (Jan 11, 2011)

Good luck Steffie. There are lots of jobs out there. Those that don't give you one don't know what they are missing. Do you ask for feed back each time? You might find it helps for the next interview.


----------



## Steff (Jan 11, 2011)

Caroline said:


> Good luck Steffie. There are lots of jobs out there. Those that don't give you one don't know what they are missing. Do you ask for feed back each time? You might find it helps for the next interview.



I dont think im good enough boi if im honest......

Actually Caroline i have not up until today but when i asked if they was a reason it was simply the candidate who got it was abit more experienced in the field...


----------



## Caroline (Jan 11, 2011)

Steffie said:


> I dont think im good enough boi if im honest......
> 
> Actually Caroline i have not up until today but when i asked if they was a reason it was simply the candidate who got it was abit more experienced in the field...



Ok then out the ball back in their court and ask if there is anything you can do to improve the likelyhood of you getting a job with them...


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Jan 11, 2011)

I hate trying to ge t a job, I worked in a pub for a few years then straight into construction, so when I was paid off in august (recession), trying to get a normal job was impossible as they thought I would leave as soon as something in construction opened up, the time off was good though......


----------



## Steff (Jan 11, 2011)

Caroline said:


> Ok then out the ball back in their court and ask if there is anything you can do to improve the likelyhood of you getting a job with them...



thanks Caroline x


----------



## Steff (Jan 11, 2011)

novorapidboi26 said:


> I hate trying to ge t a job, I worked in a pub for a few years then straight into construction, so when I was paid off in august (recession), trying to get a normal job was impossible as they thought I would leave as soon as something in construction opened up, the time off was good though......



I just hate not being in work like most people do, makes me feel better that im activly looking though...


----------



## Caroline (Jan 11, 2011)

Just an idea do you have a job centre near you? FInd out if you qualify for job seekers allowance. They used to also run job clubs where you got help towards the cost of things like stationary and postage, and I think sometimes they used to send people for re training. Might be worth a try.


----------



## Steff (Jan 11, 2011)

Caroline said:


> Just an idea do you have a job centre near you? FInd out if you qualify for job seekers allowance. They used to also run job clubs where you got help towards the cost of things like stationary and postage, and I think sometimes they used to send people for re training. Might be worth a try.



Yeah i know all that Caroline im getting JSA while im not working, have the task of filling out this form every week, have to tell them what i have been doing to seek work, so things like looking in paper or going online to look at job sites etc etc


----------



## Caroline (Jan 11, 2011)

Good luck with it all, you're doing all the right things. Something is bound to turn up soon.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 11, 2011)

good luck Steffie

I have been out of work for almost 2 years - so I know how you feel

I applied for a job yesterday and was told there had been over 200 applicants 

keep in touch


----------



## shirl (Jan 11, 2011)

Good luck with the Greggs interview Steff, go show 'em what your made of  girl 

take care,

lv Shirl x


----------



## Steff (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks girls, i will let you all know xx


----------



## HelenP (Jan 11, 2011)

Good luck, hope you get the job in Greggs Steff.  If you don't, it'll be because there's a better job just round the corner..................

My son's trying to get a job too, it's a nightmare.  And the little bu**er won't go for JSA or anything, cos he doesn't wanna be seen as a scrounger.  He thinks that's what 'chavs' do.  However, when the adviser at Connexions said he's actually ENTITLED to claim, and that when he DOES get a job, he'll be paying for other people's benefits, it kinda changed his outlook a bit.  If he hasn't got anything by end of Jan, he'll look into it.  It will have been 6 months by then, and the bank of mum and dad will be running out of funds. 

Anyway, as I said, Steff, best of luck with the jobhunting.

xx


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Jan 11, 2011)

HelenP said:


> Good luck, hope you get the job in Greggs Steff.  If you don't, it'll be because there's a better job just round the corner..................
> 
> My son's trying to get a job too, it's a nightmare.  And the little bu**er won't go for JSA or anything, cos he doesn't wanna be seen as a scrounger.  He thinks that's what 'chavs' do.  However, when the adviser at Connexions said he's actually ENTITLED to claim, and that when he DOES get a job, he'll be paying for other people's benefits, it kinda changed his outlook a bit.  If he hasn't got anything by end of Jan, he'll look into it.  It will have been 6 months by then, and the bank of mum and dad will be running out of funds.
> 
> ...



Just tell him that when he does get a job he will be paying back the job seekers allowance and paying into it for other rainy days...........I have only claimed once when unepmloyed recently but I couldnt claim quick engouh, got bills to pay, mouths to feed...........lol.....


----------



## Steff (Jan 11, 2011)

thanks Helen i kinda know how he feels i didnt want to claim at first but o/h persuaded me.I hope he can also find something very soon so good luck to him also X


----------



## lyndasw (Jan 11, 2011)

Well done on getting the interviews Steff and good luck with Greggs


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jan 11, 2011)

Good luck Steff hope something come up really soon hopefully Greggs ....mind you I think the Cheese and Onion pasties would be to much of a  temptation for me


----------



## HelenP (Jan 11, 2011)

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Good luck Steff hope something come up really soon hopefully Greggs ....mind you I think the Cheese and Onion pasties would be to much of a  temptation for me



It would be the hot sausage rolls for me!!  (and the Apple Danishes!)

xx


----------



## Steff (Jan 11, 2011)

You lot aint helping lol, no if i get it it should be a good test of my temptation levels


----------



## alisonz (Jan 11, 2011)

Best of luck with the interview Steffie you deserve it hun


----------



## margie (Jan 11, 2011)

Good luck with the interview. Hope you find something soon.


----------



## caffeine_demon (Jan 11, 2011)

ahhh interviews - my favourite hobby Had one myself today, went pretty well I think

fingers crossed for both of us...


----------



## Steff (Jan 11, 2011)

caffeine_demon said:


> ahhh interviews - my favourite hobby Had one myself today, went pretty well I think
> 
> fingers crossed for both of us...



ty Margie 

good luck demon x


----------



## HelenP (Jan 12, 2011)

Weirdly enough, my son has an interview tomorrow morning!!  I DO hope he's not heading for another disappointment, fingers firmly crossed for him.  Trouble is, he's got the quals on paper, but he's very lacking in confidence and doesn't necessarily put himself across well.  If only an employer could see past that and realise that although he's shy and quiet, he knows his stuff and would ultimately make a good little employee........................... well, I would say that, he's my baby, lol, but it IS true!! 

xx


----------



## Steff (Jan 12, 2011)

ooOoO mines tomorrow to, good luck to your son Helen xx


----------



## caffeine_demon (Jan 12, 2011)

HelenP said:


> Weirdly enough, my son has an interview tomorrow morning!!  I DO hope he's not heading for another disappointment, fingers firmly crossed for him.  Trouble is, he's got the quals on paper, but he's very lacking in confidence and doesn't necessarily put himself across well.  If only an employer could see past that and realise that although he's shy and quiet, he knows his stuff and would ultimately make a good little employee........................... well, I would say that, he's my baby, lol, but it IS true!!
> 
> xx



sounds familiar!  aspergers syndrome and interviews don't mix too well


----------



## Steff (Jan 13, 2011)

Well interview went well a lovely young chap interviewed me lasted about 25 minutes, i shall know by tomorrow afternoon 18 people he has to see


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Jan 13, 2011)

fingers and toes crossed for you.........x


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Jan 13, 2011)

Sorry Steffie - only just catching up with this now. Got my fingers crossed for you, they're mad if they say no!


----------



## Steff (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks boi and Emma, the waiting around is almost worse then the actual interview, i know i did everything right and answered his questions confidently x


----------



## Lairyfairy (Jan 13, 2011)

Have just picked up on this thread.  Good luck Steffie and Demon - hope you both get the jobs. I'm a great believer that if you don't get a particular job there's a better one waiting for you just round the corner.

 I've been finding it hard to get work too - moved up here a year ago but only started looking recently.  Trouble is I'm the wrong side of 50 and so although I have bags of experience I'm not getting interviews - possibly because I'm over qualified and they think I'll leave when a better job comes up (as mentioned already by previous poster on here) or they think I'm losing 'the little grey cells' (lol).  Even though you don't have to declare your date of birth on application forms these days, prospective employers can guess your age-band through your work history and/or school qualifications.  

My son is also finding it hard to get a job - he was working in Manchester and would like to get back there, but he had to come home as he couldn't afford to keep the flat that he was renting.  Its so hard to see him losing heart ... he's got an international business degree and isn't particularly fussy about what he does to get back on the employment ladder again.  We've suggested its better to work locally for the time being so he has a roof over his head and food on the table until he finds his feet ... its not ideal, but its probably the most sensible option.


----------



## Steff (Jan 13, 2011)

HelenP said:


> Weirdly enough, my son has an interview tomorrow morning!!  I DO hope he's not heading for another disappointment, fingers firmly crossed for him.  Trouble is, he's got the quals on paper, but he's very lacking in confidence and doesn't necessarily put himself across well.  If only an employer could see past that and realise that although he's shy and quiet, he knows his stuff and would ultimately make a good little employee........................... well, I would say that, he's my baby, lol, but it IS true!!
> 
> xx



Helen how did your sons interview go?


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jan 13, 2011)

Good luck Steff hope you get some good news tomorrow.


----------



## macast (Jan 13, 2011)

just seen this thread...... good luck Steffie hon   let us know as soon as you get to hear x


----------



## HelenP (Jan 13, 2011)

Steffie said:


> Helen how did your sons interview go?



Thanks for asking Steff.  Not good I'm afraid, he feels he did quite badly, at both the interview and the aptitude test.  

'Connexions' has suggested he does some kind of mailshot offering himself for free.  He's doing nothing ANYway, if someone says yes, at least he could be getting some experience, even if he doesn't get any money!!  But when you're painfullly shy, even THAT is a hard thing to do!

Hope you get good news soon, hun.

xx


----------



## Steff (Jan 13, 2011)

Thank you 

Sorry to hear it did not go so well Helen my fingers will be crossed firmly for him i have a friend whos son is alomost a recluse he wont go out leave his room or nothing he has not worked since he left school she has tryed numerous things seen an copious amount of professionals etc etc but nothing she is banging her head against a brick wall...she wants him to get out and get a job as she is now unable to work through bad health..


----------



## Steff (Jan 14, 2011)

Quick update as everyones knows other events took over today so i had a voice mail on the home fone when i got back from the guy from greggs but by the time i got in  and rung back they was no answer so i guess ill hear here tomorrow or ill try ringing myself grr.


----------



## am64 (Jan 14, 2011)

Steffie said:


> Quick update as everyones knows other events took over today so i had a voice mail on the home fone when i got back from the guy from greggs but by the time i got in  and rung back they was no answer so i guess ill hear here tomorrow or ill try ringing myself grr.



well at least he didnt leave a message saying No so good luck ...sorry to hear about mart ..send him my best wishes x


----------



## Steff (Jan 15, 2011)

I cant get hold of Ian the guy who did the interviews, i guess ill be hanging on till monday now x


----------



## mrsjaja (Jan 16, 2011)

Good luck.


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jan 16, 2011)

Fingers crossed for the call on Monday


----------

